# Burr oak lake



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Anybody fish Burr Oak Lake?
This will be my first visit to the area for a two night stay. I will be staying at the burr oak star park lodge.
Any insist on fishing this lake for crappie and perch ? 

Thanks


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Crappie are every where in Burr Oak , but very small, don't get many keeper size fish, Perch are available in Vurr Oak but on Very limited numbers, but there is size to them if You can find them, only ones I've ever caught were from the spillway


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Was there early spring and caught close to 20 with biggest being 12 in. Most are dinks tho.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

If fishing Burr Oak I woulf target Bass - There are some monsters in that lake. I used to fish it a lot when I was younger early in the spring and always did pretty good.


----------

